# 24.79 acres near Purdue University in Indiana



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

I've lived here 22 years and am called to a different locale (Southern Indiana). Here are the specifics of my beloved home:

12 miles from Lafayette/West Lafayette/Purdue University. 

The house: Concrete block, covered with metal siding with a new last year metal roof. It has 1148 square feet with 2 bedrooms, 1 bath with a third area for a workspace/bedroom. Interior chimney for VERY efficient heating with a woodburner. An additional 8 x 24 front atrium, facing south, for solar gain and secondary heating. Attached 2 car garage with back attached work area (approx 10 x 20 but will measure exactly). 

Newer well pump (within the last 7 years) with 126' depth. Upgraded 100 amp service. 85% efficient Heil furnace. 40 gallon hot water heater. Both of which are natural gas. 

The grounds. Older horse paddock, newer (3 year old) 3/4 acre pasture for my dairy goats and sheep. Below the hill is a ~2 acre electric fenced pasture. American Guinea Hogs have cleared the underbrush and it's ready to be seeded for a horse/goat/sheep pasture. The remaining ~20 acres are heavily wooded with mature Eastern White pines and hardwoods. There is an existing sugar bush (copse of mature hard maple) adjacent to the 3/4 acre pasture that I have tapped for years. Wood mulched drives through a mature orchard with peaches, apples, pears (Bosc and Moonglow Bartlett), plums, cherries (sour, sweet and black). Large planting of red raspberries and a thornless blackberry planting. 5 x 40 planting of asparagus (Jersey Knight and Purple Passion). Young persimmons not yet fruiting. Staghorn sumac plantings. Oaks, pines, pignut, hickory, redbuds, dogwood, lindera benzoin, native ferns, etc. 

Creek borders the property on the north/northeast. County road borders the property to the south/southeast. 

This is a conservationist/regenerative agriculture/permaculture homestead. The chicken house stays. Other structures as agreed upon. 

Southern Tippecanoe County. $215,000


----------



## HomeStead (Mar 5, 2010)

I don't understand why people like you even bother posting without photos. Nobody CARES if you don't give a link to some photos where people can SEE the property.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Sorry, I'd not posted those yet.







Here is the property layout and aerial.


----------

